# Is my generator big enough?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a small generator from Aldi some time ago, it is a two stroke, 750w 'Long run' rather noisy yellow thing that I have only used once to provide lights when we had a power cut a couple of years ago.
What I want to know, is it suitable for charging up my van battery (s) during the New Year festivities when there is no available hook-up?

As an aside, on the only occasion I used it, it was in my cellar and the blue smoke haze rose through the floorboards, underlay and carpet, filling our living room with noxious gasses. It was mid-winter and snow lay around. I moved it outside of the backdoor, leaving it a bit open for the cable. The moment I started it up, the lights came on and I have not used it since.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a small generator from Aldi some time ago, it is a two stroke, 750w 'Long run' rather noisy yellow thing that I have only used once to provide lights when we had a power cut a couple of years ago.
> ...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

rayc said:


> > rosalan said:
> >
> >
> > > I bought a small generator from Aldi some time ago, it is a two stroke, 750w 'Long run' rather noisy yellow thing that I have only used once to provide lights when we had a power cut a couple of years ago.
> ...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Be careful about connecting a cheap genny to expensive electronics in the van.
Chatting with the electrician at Travelworld whilst he replaced my electroblock, he said most blocks damaged by spikes in current from cheapo gennies :wink: 

No saying he's right, BUT, be careful. :wink: 

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > 750w is more than adequate to run the MH on board charger. ac wise they draw next to no current
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful about connecting a cheap genny to expensive electronics in the van.
> ...


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Gemmy

no way would I connect a cheap gennie to my van 

BUT you can still use it to charge your batteries by connecting a stand alone car battery charger to your batteries and plug it directly into the cheap gennie 


( I use a Honda EU10i to connect to my campers hook up)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Aldi are a very large and reputable company and are not going to sell a generator that causes damage to expensive electronics. They have far too much to lose.

I would use it.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The Kipor Generators are very good and will not harm on board electrics. We used a 2Kva for about 7 years when we fulltimed. Would not use the cheap ones as they do not always run at a constant speed which can then alter voltage and cycles per second.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A previous posting:

I would be very surprised if, at that price, the Aldi special uses inverter technology to output a pure stable sine-wave. The fact that it states 'constant output' suggests that it runs at a constant 3,000 rpm to drive a conventional small generator unit. The problem with this type (assuming it is) is that both the voltage and wave-form are unstable. As a load is applied, the voltage falls whilst the system 'catches up'; similarly, when a load is reduced, voltage rises. These surges can cause damage - see next para. Also, complex loads cause the wave-form to deform. 

This is not a problem as long as you do not want to run sensitive equipment. However, most modern motorhomes use switched-mode electronics in their on-board chargers and these can be sensitive to power surges and poor wave-forms. The cost of re-building a Schaudt Elektroblock for example, is a lot more than the cost of this cheap gennie! So if you want to re-charge the leisure batteries by plugging the gennie into the EHU point, I would say take care, and I would not do it. Alternatively, you could disconnect the batteries from the MH circuit and connect the 12V leads direct from the gennie (they are supplied with it according to the ad). But I would not expect to get a very high charging current this way - almost certainly a lot less than the on-board charger supplies when powered from the mains EHU point. This will extend charging time, and it's just too much bother in my opinion

Your choice :wink: 

tony


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

RE: ALDI generator 

i have been suckered into buying the odd tool or accessory from Aldi & Lidl some of the purchases have been ok but some utter rubbish 

(& other items like cycling stuff some of which falls apart on its first outing yet some bits still going strong)

but I have never spent more than £20 on any of their specials because I believe in you get what you pay for, from my experience their specials always look good value but I can never predict what is any good and will last & what is not 

I certainly wouldn't buy something like a power tool or generator from them ( or things like cutting disks as I would be afraid they would shatter on me)

A mate of mine bought a 2 stroke generator from Screwfix some years ago for £50 it looked great but it was so rough & noisy when it was running he dumped it & put it down to experience ( he should have returned it for a refund )


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I've had several power tools from Lidl and all have worked fine with no problems.

Things like a belt sander that I couldn't really justify paying Bosch price for but the Lidl "cheapie" was worth it for the limited jobs I had to do.

As per previous poster - Aldi and Lidl can't afford to sell rubbish - they have too much to lose.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

After having an EBL99 repaired a few weeks ago by Atlantic Motorhomes (only £120) I was told by Allan that most of the repairs he has to conduct are down to the use of old batteries. 
As batteries degenerate they place more and more load on the charging circuits.
He has no problem with generators and thinks that they are very cost effective.(see his web site notes)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am most grateful for all of the advice.
My Generator was not cheap at almost £50, that sort of money only buys quality (not).
I shall use my other generator if needed and leave the shiny, noisy smoky, heavy one at home and run my van engine for a few minutes if the tropical sun fails to satisfy my demands for solar power. 
Thank you all again and have a really good Christmas.

Alan


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I would concur with Gemmy do connect a cheapo to the ehu but it would be ok to connect direct to the batteries if isolated or disconnected.

Use long cable and hide it in the hedge. It's what I do with my 2KV "quiet one


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Sorry missed the NOT out of my previous post.

Do not connect via EHU.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Speaking from experience of a few years ago I would strongly recommend you DO NOT use a cheap generator directly connected to your van. I blew my charger on a brand new van. The replacement cost three years ago would have been £800. Luckily the manufacturer replaced it under warranty. 

If you do decide to use it I would suggest you never start the generator with the cable connected. Start the generator allow it to stabilise then connect cable. If the generator trips (like mine did) disconnect before restarting. 

Good luck


----------

